# Laptop running windows 10 is beyond slow!



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20190826033123.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 6 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 684 GB (596 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 02TKW1, ver A00, s/n 9P8QQZ1.CN1296641R001D.
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1, s/n 9P8QQZ1
Antivirus: Norton Security Suite, Enabled and Updated

Before I begin, I know it's not a wifi problem since my Kindle and Ipad are pretty fast. I did a speed test and these were the results: download is 103.2. It didn't do the upload speed. I've also been having problems with Microsoft word. It has been very very slow to open. Anytime I try to open a website on microsoft word I get the message (not responding) and a blue circle spins around for what seems like forever. My laptop has a lot of space so that is not a concern. I've done a little bit of my own research since I'm not very tech savvy and I found something about something called "debloating". I believe it is when you have a lot of unneeded stuff on your computer which causes your programs to slow down I guess. I believe if you do this, it gets rid of all the junk you don't need. This is what it said to do: 
Right Click Windows Button ->Select Powershell Prompt (Admin) OR Select Command Prompt (Admin) * _Note: If you don't have PowerShell and only command prompt open command prompt (admin) and type "powershell"_

Change Execution policy to allow a debloat script to run in Powershell Set-ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted
Run the script from the following Github Repository. The person running this GitHub has been updating this script for a while and is a godsend. (Source: https://github.com/Sycnex/Windows10Debloater) Use Windows10Debloater.ps1from the location above
_During installation select yes to debloat windows 10, select yes to remove OneDrive, and Yes to reboot after it finishes. Below is the image of performing these tasks._

_ I attempted to try doing this, had problems. _
_I finally gave up. Is what I found anything worth trying??_
_What do you suggest I try to speed things up. I've spend hours trying to find things on my own.

Thanks so much for all your help!!_


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

For one, these third part AV programs *Norton's" do not run very well with Windows 10.
They tend not to get up to date with the Microsoft updates.
Stick with the Defender that comes with Windows 10. You need to get the uninstaller for Norton's to do a clean removal.

What other "Protection" programs are you running?


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I only have Norton because it came with Comcast. I also purchased Malwarebytes Premium. So, I wasn't thinking and now realize I probably shouldn't have both. Do you know anything about debloating??


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Running both Norton's and Malwarebytes Premium may also be part of your problems.
I would uninstall them both and get Defender running.

As for removing unwanted programs, I just go to the control panel and remove the ones I want removed.
I trust no program to clean up my machines even the registry cleaners are not used.
Then only ones that need to be uninstalled are the ones that get started in the "Startup". 
If a program is installed and not used, it does not have any effect on the performance of the machine


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

According to Dell, this machine also came with McAfee. Have you uninstalled that?

I also concur that Norton should be removed. MalwareBytes however, I would say keep as I believe doesn't cause conflictions (none that I have seen).

Also, your hard drive is a mechanical drive... it's quite possible that the hard drive may be wearing down.

Did you check *Task Manager* to see if your hard drive or memory (or both) is running at 100%?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Load the *Task Manager* window and then select the "Startup" tab.

What are the exact names of all the entries there that show as Enabled?

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I believe I had McAfee years ago, but I think a computer tech might have deleted it (not sure). Norton came with Comcast. But, now that I purchased Malwarebytes, I will delete it. I just got a notice from them stating that they blocked 8 threats (thank God). I don't want to delete Malwarebytes since I recently purchased it. Anyway, I'm going to check task manager and post what I find. Just can't do it right now. Thanks so much for all the advice and help. It is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

we will be here waiting for the results!


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello, First, can you tell me where I can find the uninstaller for Norton?
I have no idea how to do a clean removal. I've only removed programs using the control panel. I don't know how any other way. 

Task manager is showing that my memory and CPU usage are both NOT and 100%. CPU keeps changing, but is at a range between 37% - 52% and memory is at 79% (but changes a tiny bit). Entries that are enabled: Adobe, Control Center Launcher (my new Brother all-in-one printer, scanner, and fax (that probably shouldn't be on - didn't realize it), Common Software Manager, Intel Driver and Support, Paper Port index & print to index, Software Update Notification & status monitor application(Brother all-in-one), TwDsUiLanch (have no idea what that is), and Windows Security Notification. Many are disabled. 
I guess not being at 100% is really bad news. I hope there's some things I can do. 

Thanks again for all the help!!!!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Try these
https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/norton_removal_tool.html
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/norton-removal-tool/


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Before I uninstall it came with all these programs: 

Norton AntiSpam 2004 and 2005
Norton AntiVirus 2003-2012
Norton Ghost 2003, 9.0, 10.0, 12.0, 14.0, and 15.0
Norton GoBack 3.1 through 4.2
Norton Internet Security 2003 through 2012
Norton Password Manager
Norton Personal Firewall 2003 through 2006
Norton SystemWorks 2003 through 2009
Norton Confidential Online 2007
Norton Add-on Pack 1.0 - 4.0
Norton Save and Restore 1.0 and 2.0
Norton 360/Security Suite/Business Suite 1.0 - 6.0
Norton Saftey Minder 1.0
Norton SafeWeb 3.2
But once it's gone all I'll have is malearebytes which I don't think has anything like the above programs. Any suggestions for what I can use for a firewall?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem with most of the third party protection programs, they are not keeping up with the Windows updates and do not work well with Windows 10.
Defender which is part of Windows does a good job of it.

Also is the Malwarebytes that you have running, is it the full blown Pro version?
If so it and Norton's just may be fighting each other!


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello, I still haven't removed Norton. Is it easy to do if I use one of the links you gave me? I'm not very computer literate when there are problems!! Also, I'm just nervous abut doing it because once Malwarebyters expires, I won't have any virus protection unless I pay again. What would you suggest? Is there any good free virus protection? 

Also, Driver Support One popped up. Do I need this and how do I remove? Sorry about all the questions. Thanks so much!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have not had a system with Norton's in years, so maybe some else will chime in and help in regards to uninstalling Norton's.

Remember that Defender comes with Windows 10 and can be turned on after all other AV programs are removed. Defender does the best job of it at this time, as it is updated when Windows 10 is updated.

Driver Support One should be listed in the Control Panel and the Programs and Features and can be uninstalled from there.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

My suggestion is if your computer has a mechanical HDD you may want to consider changing it into an SSD and you will see the difference in speed. Also add more RAM (16 GB) due to your laptop is sharing the RAM with your graphics card and motherboard. Also as mentioned before removing unwanted programs such as Norton and just use Defender and malwarebytes would be safe for your computer.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know was HDD and SSD are? I know, I'm clueless with all this technical stuff. Also, do you know anything about the links posted to uninstall Norton? I'm afraid I'll do something wrong and it won't be done correctly. I need step by step directions. Also, what do I do when Malwarebytes expires?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

dogluver said:


> I don't know was HDD and SSD are? I know, I'm clueless with all this technical stuff. Also, do you know anything about the links posted to uninstall Norton? I'm afraid I'll do something wrong and it won't be done correctly. I need step by step directions. Also, what do I do when Malwarebytes expires?


The difference between HDD and SSD are explained in this video.
To uninstall Norton just go to your control panel and under apps search for Norton and click on it and just select uninstall. Remove all applications from norton in the applications.
When your Malwarebytes is about to expire you can just renew it online.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm finally back. I uninstalled Norton and now I'm getting pop-ups telling me to download the latest update. It's deleted!! Also, it's not much faster. Does anyone know anything about the question I asked about something called "debloating"? I read about it online. Anything else I could try without spending more money?


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

You need to download and run the Norton Uninstall tool.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/norton-removal-tool/

Regards Silversurf


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I tried to download the uninstaller and I didn't see what the video showed. It said it wasn't a Microsoft verified app. What did I do wrong?


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't bother with the video, just download from the authors site and run the uninstaller.

Regards Silversurf


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I've spent countless hours trying to find this download. I clicked the one from the author's site. Here is the screenshot. I'm not seeing glasswire. Where's the special education class!!!! When I closed that message there was only this to click: 
NRnR (6).exe
I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't want to add to the confusion you seem to be feeling but I thought I might clarify one thing which is that Norton Remove and Reinstall. exe is the official tool provided by Symantec. The version I have seen is 4.5.0.84 and is 12.1 MB in size so, if your download is the same, it is probably the real deal.

I know nothing about Windows 10 or how it functions but, if the number of icons shown in your screenshot represent programs that are open or running in the background, it may have something to do with why you think the computer is slow.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Just re-read #28 from which it appears that you haven't yet been able to download the tool successfully. If you go here; https://support.eset.com/en/kb146-uninstallers-removal-tools-for-common-windows-antivirus-software you should be able to get the tool.

I should explain that this is a web page maintained by ESET who themselves provide security software but you don't need to be a customer of theirs to use it. There is an alphabetical list of the tools that are available, so you just click on the 'N'or scroll down the page.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I just want to be able to get Norton removed!! This won't uninstall Malwarebytes I hope? I paid for that.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

A tool specifically designed for Symantec products shouldn't do anything to any other program(s) you have installed. 

I don't know might happen if you decided to try Eset's own general remover, which is mentioned at the top of the page I provided the link for, but I assumed you were only interested in the Symantec one mentioned in earlier posts, NRnR.exe.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, just the one for Norton. Thanks!


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I still can't find the link to uninstall Norton. When I clicked it, it said the page that you are looking for is unavailable. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

dogluver said:


> I still can't find the link to uninstall Norton. When I clicked it, it said the page that you are looking for is unavailable. I don't know what to do.


Hi Dogluver, What browser do you use? examples of a browser are Google Chrome, Firefox and Edge. If your using Google Chrome try using a different browser such as edge or Firefox or if your using Firefox try one of the other browsers to download your link to Norton removal tools. If none of the browsers work to download the tool you can try adjusting your browser settings to allow the link. First I would need to know which browser your using so I can provide better assistance to you. I will provide step by step instructions with screen shots to adjust the settings in the chosen browser to add the link to the list of trusted sites.

If adjusting the settings in the browser does not work you can try adjusting the security settings for malware bytes and/or Norton if it is still installed. Malware bytes or Norton could be blocking the download. You can also try disabling your security and firewall settings temporarily and try accessing the link again.

If that doesn't work the link to the tool may have been either modified or is no longer available for use.

You can also try disabling the services that use Norton and other security programs that you don't want by clicking start, type run, type services.msc and disabling the security programs.

Based on what I read, I believe you have old traces of other antivirus programs that may contain a firewall. These programs will conflict even if only traces of older antivirus programs are installed. I think Revo uninstaller would be a great program that will help you remove old traces of other types of security programs. If you would like to try Revo Uninstaller to remove traces of other security programs, please respond and I can provide instructions to use Revo Uninstaller. Revo Uninstaller can help you scan for traces of old programs that you specify and thoroughly remove them for you.
Please follow the link below to a free trial of Revo Pro Uninstaller.

https://www.revouninstaller.com/products/revo-uninstaller-pro/


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

@dogluver - Maybe you could try this one.
https://www.filehorse.com/search?q=eset av remover


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I have had the page I linked to bookmarked for many years and it did start to give trouble recently until I 'found' it again. I assume you are in the USA but don't think that should affect the validity of the link I posted.

If Hermitt43's link doesn't work for you, you could always try Eset's US website; https://www.eset.com/us/# and type 'KB146' into its 'Search' box


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been using google chrome. I've clicked many links and keep seeing "eset anti-virus removal. I just want to remove Norton. I'm so afraid that Malwarebytes will be removed. I'll try another browser. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Dogluver, please read my post on page two and click the link to download Revo Uninstaller. That will scan and remove traces of Norton and old antivirus programs.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I tried firefox and can't get glasswire to come up like the video shows. I think that's what I need to remove Norton, but can't get it. I guess I'll try edge no.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

dogluver said:


> I tried firefox and can't get glasswire to come up like the video shows. I think that's what I need to remove Norton, but can't get it. I guess I'll try edge no.


Hi Dogluver, If using the Edge browser doesn't work than the link is no longer valid. I think that if you use the Edge browser to download Revo Uninstaller Pro free trial you should be able to remove Norton Security and traces of McAfee entirely and than use the disk cleaner tool to speed up your computer. I can provide step by step instructions with screen clips if you want to try it.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm just scared Malewarebytes will be removed also if I do your suggestions. Then what do I do?


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

dogluver said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm just scared Malewarebytes will be removed also if I do your suggestions. Then what do I do?


Hi Dogluver, Malwarebytes will not be removed unless you specify it to be removed if you decide to use Revo Uninstaller. Revo Uninstaller will only remove programs and their traces if you specify it by having Revo uninstaller scan and remove only software that you want. For example, if you type the word Norton Security in the Revo search bar it will only scan your computer for Norton and traces of Norton only. You do not have to worry about it removing malewarebytes.

Rest assured!


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Professionalgirl said:


> Hi Dogluver, Malwarebytes will not be removed unless you specify it to be removed if you decide to use Revo Uninstaller. Revo Uninstaller will only remove programs and their traces if you specify it by having Revo uninstaller scan and remove only software that you want. For example, if you type the word Norton Security in the Revo search bar it will only scan your computer for Norton and traces of Norton only. You do not have to worry about it removing malewarebytes.
> 
> Rest assured!





Professionalgirl said:


> Hi Dogluver, If using the Edge browser doesn't work than the link is no longer valid. I think that if you use the Edge browser to download Revo Uninstaller Pro free trial you should be able to remove Norton Security and traces of McAfee entirely and than use the disk cleaner tool to speed up your computer. I can provide step by step instructions with screen clips if you want to try it.





Professionalgirl said:


> Hi Dogluver, Malwarebytes will not be removed unless you specify it to be removed if you decide to use Revo Uninstaller. Revo Uninstaller will only remove programs and their traces if you specify it by having Revo uninstaller scan and remove only software that you want. For example, if you type the word Norton Security in the Revo search bar it will only scan your computer for Norton and traces of Norton only. You do not have to worry about it removing malewarebytes.
> 
> Rest assured!





Professionalgirl said:


> Hi Dogluver, Malwarebytes will not be removed unless you specify it to be removed if you decide to use Revo Uninstaller. Revo Uninstaller will only remove programs and their traces if you specify it by having Revo uninstaller scan and remove only software that you want. For example, if you type the word Norton Security in the Revo search bar it will only scan your computer for Norton and traces of Norton only. You do not have to worry about it removing malewarebytes.
> 
> Rest assured!


Thank you so much! I feel much better now. I'm going to do it now.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

How do I download Revo when I clicked open and the message said it wasn't a microsoft-verified app. Would should I do? Is it risky to download anyway?


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

What are you using to download the app? You can just download it anyway. It does not have to be a Microsoft App. If your using Microsoft App store, please switch to a browser of your choice such as Edge, Google or Firefox and if your computer says its not a verified Microsoft App just select run anyway and follow the steps of the wizard to download the program. Next open explorer by typing the word file explorer in the search that resembles a magnifying glass next to the start menu, or click the Windows icon and use the search at the bottom and click downloads. Right click the application and select properties and un-check block and then click okay to close the program. Next, you will need to right click to open the program and select run as administrator from the drop down list and follow the prompts and instructions of the wizard.

If you need visual aides as a guide to locate file explorer please let me you and I will provide screen clips with step by step instructions.

I no longer have the Pro-version installed so I am sending you a link to show you how to use the program to remove Norton Security and traces of the program. There are video tutorials listed to show users how to use the Revo Uninstaller program below. Please follow the link below.

Revo Un-Installer Pro


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your help. I still have this showing up, after I thought I removed everything "Norton".


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

dogluver said:


> Thanks so much for all your help. I still have this showing up, after I thought I removed everything "Norton".
> 
> View attachment 277825


Was Norton Security Preinstalled on your computer or part of a contract program through your internet provider or computer manufacturer? If so it may have been reinstalled by the contractor.

If that is not the case; did you open Revo Uninstaller and use it to scan Norton? It appears that you installed Revo Uninstaller on your desktop. Did you right click and select "Run as Administrator"? If so you first need to go to the "remove programs" tab and select the program you want to remove and remove it. Next, you want to scan for traces of Norton to thoroughly remove the program. Revo Uninstaller will not run by itself or automatically remove programs that are unwanted. You need to open the program and select the software to remove and click remove.

Dogluver, Which browser do you normally prefer? I want to ensure I provide the right type of assistance to you for a better experience.

Dogluver, please refer to the video below and use "Forced Uninstaller" This is the best I can do for you since we are not permitted to use remote access even with your permission because Tech Guy does not allow it. The Video below is a Windows Seven tutorial but will work for Windows 10 as well.




 How to uninstall any program using Revo Uninstaller


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Norton came with Comcast internet. So it was already installed. I don't have a desktop anymore, just a laptop. I think I ran it as administrator. Can't remember! I've been super busy since I just retired. I like using google chrome. 

Thanks for the video. I'm going to watch it today and hope I could finally get rid of everything "Norton". Oh, I didn't see how to scan for traces of Norton. Hopefully I can find it. 

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

dogluver said:


> Norton came with Comcast internet. So it was already installed. I don't have a desktop anymore, just a laptop. I think I ran it as administrator. Can't remember! I've been super busy since I just retired. I like using google chrome.
> 
> Thanks for the video. I'm going to watch it today and hope I could finally get rid of everything "Norton". Oh, I didn't see how to scan for traces of Norton. Hopefully I can find it.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!


 Hi Dogluver, I hope it works in your favor. If the tutorial does not help, please contact your Internet Service Provider and ask for additional assistance to remove Norton, Thanks


----------



## ifranulhoque (Jun 11, 2020)

1st of all make sure you upgraded your Windows 10 to the latest version.
Run system Maintainance check if there is any issue
If possible upgrade your ram
Run disk cleanup
And finally, check startup apps. there might be some apps that you rarely use but they are on startup


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dogluver said:


> can't get glasswire to come up like the video shows.


You don't want that, it's an advertisement on that page.

I looked over this thread and you already downloaded the Norton Removal Tool 7 times. If you look at your screenshot in post no. 23 on May 27th, in the background you can see your downloads for that day and you have NRnR then NRnR (1) and so on up to NRnR (6). You can see the same thing for the TSG Sysinfo Utility.

Just click on the NRnR and that will run the Norton Removal Tool, no need for other software.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you still with us on this or do you no longer need help with it?


----------

